
Nvidia RTX 2080 Ti Review - p1esk
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13346/the-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-and-2080-founders-edition-review
======
shmageggy
Are there any deep learning/AI specific reviews out yet? Searching for such is
complicated by the fact that these cards use a deep learning component for
upsampling or something. I'm really just waiting to see price/performance
ratios on deep learning training tasks, specifically with regards to FP16 and
Int8.

~~~
p1esk
I don't think you need reviews to see that these are the cards to get for DL.
We already know the performance of Titan V and 1080Ti cards. 2080Ti is a lot
more cost efficient than Titan V, and 2080 is a lot faster than 1080Ti due to
tensor cores.

